# Bonheur Poodles?



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I would be very interested in any info on this breeder. I've been looking at her website for months now and want to get a possible show potential from her.
I haven't contacted her as my house is in the market and I wanted to be done with moving before I took on another dog.
But I would love to know more about her as her website does not really have a whole lot of info on it other than she obviously shows her dogs.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I do not know much about this breeder but Ponki if you buy the april-may back issue of Poodle Variety they dedicated a section for her she was interviewed.


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, I forgot she was in their but just a question and answer session with lots of photos. Really would like to find someone with personal experience with the line.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I do not know much about this breeder but Ponki if you buy the april-may back issue of Poodle Variety they dedicated a section for her she was interviewed.


Thanks Roxy, I'll keep a lookout for that. I would love to see some more pics of her dogs.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Thanks Roxy, I'll keep a lookout for that. I would love to see some more pics of her dogs.


A lot of the pictures in the magazine are in black in white but I liked them.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know them, but you guys could try contacting PoodleHouse who posted on this thread. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1734&highlight=bonheur


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cdnjennga said:


> I don't know them, but you guys could try contacting PoodleHouse who posted on this thread.
> 
> http://www.poodleforum.com/showthread.php?t=1734&highlight=bonheur


Good find


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

She looks good but the dog she has on as the mother of the puppies she shows were born in February is not listed on her site. I don't know if she studded out to this litter and someone else owns the dame or what.

He dogs are very nice but I would also liked to have seen win pics of her dogs as adults. 

Anyway that's just what caught me from looking at the site.


----------



## OSHCats (Aug 14, 2021)

thestars said:


> Has anyone out there had any experience with Bonheur Poodles? If so can you describe characteristics of your dog, pet or show, like hair type, temperament, structure, gate, etc.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


During the 80' and early 90's I worked with Audrey Kelly, Bonheur Poodles. Your question is from 2009 so you may have already obtained your response however, just thought I'd respond and let you know my very positive experience in working with Bonheur Poodles. Reputable, honest, excellent dogs, good health and great temperment.

Thanks
Roeann Fulkerson
Moonraker Poodles & Dobermans [Retired]

_Mod note: Edited formatting so quoted content would display correctly. -PeggyTheParti_


----------

